# Cleaning under guitar strings



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

What's best for cleaning/dusting under guitar strings?
thanks 
RIFF


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

For straight dusting you can use one of those static/feather duster things, they work pretty good. For actual cleaning under the strings I use a chunk of an old flannel shirt or sheet and gently slide it underneath and move it up and down the fretboard, it works good.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks Ripper
thought there was an old post somewhere but couldn't find it.

didn't want to attempt to use anything too agressive.
cheers
RIFF


----------



## RavenT (Aug 5, 2008)

*lemon oil*

That all depends on the fact that if you remover all your strings when you restring. Or just one at the time, and if you do remove all of them this is the best time to clean your fret board use lemon oil on a cosmetic pad and rub it in to work out all the dirt. Them with a clean pad remove the rest of the oil. And let it sit before putting the strings on. Then after each play you should give the guitar a wipe down from all the oils on your fingers and arms


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

Mooh gave me this tip. If there is a Dollerama or similar dollar store nearby, check it out for some cheap-as-a-dollar microfiber clothes.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Ripper said:


> For straight dusting you can use one of those static/feather duster things, they work pretty good. For actual cleaning under the strings I use a chunk of an old flannel shirt or sheet and gently slide it underneath and move it up and down the fretboard, it works good.


I do that too....but I dont bother with the gentle part. If my strings are going to break because of a piece of cloth under them then they need to be changed anyway.


----------

